# Oral Tattoos...



## xlakatex (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anybody here have one? Like on the inside of your lip? I was thinking about getting one and I just wanted some more info and get people's personal experiences.


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 11, 2008)

my borther and sister in law each have one lol they got them ages ago.. the only bad thing about it is that they have to be touched up fairly often


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 11, 2008)

On pain, just like everything it depends on your tolerance, i hear this one doesnt hurt as bad as you may think.

Many people who have their inner lip tattooed have to retouch it every 6 months because it becomes virtually unnoticeable, others need to retouch it every 5 years, i think its pretty cute.


----------



## concertina (Jul 11, 2008)

Check out the BME blog; the general consensus, I think, is that though cool, it has to be retouched so often, its not incredibly cost-friendly.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 11, 2008)

My sister has one, she said it didn't hurt as much as she thought it would.  She went to 2 different places before she found someone who would do it.  They said they wouldn't do it because a lot of the time the ink falls out and they don't want to be responsible to fix it.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 11, 2008)

I soo want my tongue tattooed. They fade really fast, but I'd get it anyway.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 11, 2008)

I think they're pretty cool, I personally wouldn't get one though. But I had no idea they faded so easily.


----------



## xlakatex (Jul 11, 2008)

I didnt know they faded so easily either. I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't forget to take a picture and show us


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 13, 2008)

my friend got her inner lip tattooed and the majority of it had gone within a day. its all patchy now but i guess it doesn't matter as much cuz you can't see it. i have other friends however where its lasted for years without having to have it touched up.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 'fasho' tatt'd on my inner lip.. I got it because it's an inside joke, and it's faded, but you can still read it... after 2 years, most of them should be 100% faded. A lot of tattoo artists won't do it as it is pretty much a waste of ink & money & time. If it fades any sooner, the tattoo artist didn't do it right at all. they are supposed to last 1-2 years but can last only about 6 months in some cases. it depends on how you brush your teeth, if you drink soda or any other drinks with acid, alcohol, etc.. My grandpa is a dentist and he's was really pissed about it, just like tounge studs, dentists don't like anything around your teeth & gums....and it didn't hurt, but none of my tattoos hurt me, it just feels like a hot prick the whole time.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_I have 'fasho' tatt'd on my inner lip.._

 
lol I love that!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, clue me in. For what?


----------



## cyanidewine (Jul 16, 2008)

Me and my boyfriend just got matching ones, and it hurt but not as bad as I thought. I've had it for 2 weeks now and one letter faded a little, but the tattoo artist told me which ones would fade the fastest because I moved and had trouble holding my lip down.

He actually almost refused to do the tattoos until I had told him I was related to one of his friends, and my family member came along so he did it. He said if I didn't feel anything during the process, it probably wouldn't stay in long, but if it did hurt a little, chances are it would stay in longer, but it WILL need to be touched up. My boyfriend's came out looking great, nice bold lines, no fading yet.


----------

